# Dislocated beak?



## Kayte1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi, around 2 weeks ago, a pigeon flew into my window. A few days later, I noticed a pigeon in the garden with what looks like a dislocated beak. His top beak looks normal but his bottom beak goes to his left. He can't close his beak at all. His head around his eye looks a bit sunken aswell. He's been managing to eat bits of cat food but he's really struggling. Almost straight away, he became quite tame and will try to eat off my hand. Today, he has tried to land on my head 3 times. Does anyone know if anything could be done for this pigeon. I don't want to take him to the vets as they will just put him to sleep. I've read that he won't be able to preen his feathers and will have little protection from the cold and also that his top beak will grow over the bottom one. I have no experience of looking after wild birds. I would be grateful for any help. Am I able to add a photo to this post?


----------



## Kayte1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Dislocated beak?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He really needs a good avian vet. I don't know if the beak can be fixed, but the vet would know that. It isn't just going to right itself, and he won't be able to live in the wild and feed himself. You said he can eat cat food, but he won't always be able to find that, and it isn't the best diet for him anyway. He needs a permanent home where someone will be able to feed him a couple of times a day. Can you catch him and bring him inside, and would you be able to feed him?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree with Jay3. He really needs a vet exam and a home. If you are not able to do that there are UK rescues as another option. His beak may be repairable as I know Palomacy had a bird with a similar problem. Thank you for looking out for him and helping him! He is a lovely bird.
Here is a link with a list of pigeon rescues in uk. The best would be though if you could have a vet look at his beak and adopt him if you are willing. Having adopted an injured feral I can attest that they are the most rewarding adorable pets!http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/broken-wing-90090.html


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Facebook Page Rescue group in the UK
If you are on Facebook, I suggest you join the Pigeon Rescue group which is a network of rescuers and some rescue centres in the UK:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Thanks for posting that, Jay  

Yes, he does need to be in a safe environment. I got one with crossed beak and he does requires top to be trimmed back regularly. 

Whether you can find an avian vet near you is the question, as regards possible treatment, so do try the Facebook group.

Whereabouts are you in UK?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You're welcome John. You have posted that link so often, and it's a wonderful resource for people from the UK, that I just copied it from one of your posts, so now post it if you are not around. Didn't think you would mind me using your words.


----------



## Kayte1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi, thanks everyone for your replies. 
Unfortunately, I would not be be able to afford to take him to a vets. I also have two cats so I don't think I would be able to keep him inside and I don't think it would be fair. I'll look at the links you have sent me for pigeon rescues. I live in Manchester so, hopefully there will be one nearby. He's becoming quite tame now. He's here for most of the day, every day, and he's the last to leave. He was eating out of my hand before. I go out several times a day to try and help him eat. He flew onto my shoulder before. His feathers look a bit tatty today and he's been quite fluffed up. I've called him Beaky :grin:. Thanks again. Hopefully I can sort something out x.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If he is quite fluffed up, he is not feeling well at all. He is seemingly tame because he is weak and needs intervention. Please keep him in a warm location and out of drafts of air, a cat or dog carrier will do. Perhaps you can keep the bird in another room.

Hope you find a rescue soon.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Skyeking said:


> If he is quite fluffed up, he is not feeling well at all. He is seemingly tame because he is weak and needs intervention. Please keep him in a warm location and out of drafts of air, a cat or dog carrier will do. Perhaps you can keep the bird in another room.
> 
> Hope you find a rescue soon.


^This. And he also may well not be getting enough to eat or drink even with you helping him. If not, he will get weaker.


----------



## Kayte1 (Oct 14, 2016)

I would like to thank everyone for their help in looking after Beaky. From the link on this thread, I found myself joining a group called Pigeon Rescue and Protection UK, based in Bolton. Someone is coming to collect him tomorrow. He can be properly looked after now. Many people see pigeons as vermin, but to me, they're living creatures that deserve a life just like anything else. Once again, thank you all xx.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks for looking after him and joining the group. Sweet little thing will be in good hands rest assured.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Kayte1, thank you for helping him! Hope they can keep you posted on his progress. He is a lovely bird and I appreciate your fondness and appreciation for all living things.


----------



## Kayte1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi, just out of interest, the outline and angle that the pigeon left on my window suggests that the pigeon hit it with the left side of his body but the bottom of his beak is coming out to his left. Surely his beak would have gone the other way?


----------



## Kayte1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Unfortunately I still haven't managed to catch Beaky ?. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would try when it starts to get dark if possible and use a large towel or net. Or in the daytime there is the old box prop the box trap. Good luck and hope Beaky cooperates.


----------



## Kayte1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanks. I do try when it starts to get dark. All the other pigeons go and he stays. That's when he'll come and sit with me and try to have something to eat. I've thrown some seed into an old cat basket and he's got as far as sitting on the edge, but not quite in enough for me to zip the door shut. The first night I tried, I had to go inside and when I looked out of the window, he was fully in the cat basket, trying to eat the seed! As soon as I went out, he got out . I'll just have to keep trying. The sparrowhawk is still about and be will probably be easy prey soon. He's a bit slower at taking off and flying than the other pigeons.


----------



## Kayte1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi everyone. Just to let you know that I've finally caught Beaky. He's happy. He's eating his cat food (temporary as that's all he can manage to eat.) He's got some seed, water and some cake which he used to love when he could eat it. Stephanie from Every Feather Bird Rescue is coming to collect him later. He'll be well looked after now and given the proper things to eat! Thanks again to all of you ? xx.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Very glad you were able to catch Beaky! Thank you for helping him!


----------



## Kayte1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Beaky is finally on his way to his new home at Every Feather Bird Rescue thanks to Stephanie Williams. Thanks to everyone else also :grin::heart::heart::grin:


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you so much for caring for him! Please let us know if you can find out how he is doing. Bless you for helping him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thank you for giving him another chance.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Well done for catching him and saving his life. He's adorable and I look forward to hearing how he gets on. Thank you for your care and patience and good luck to Beaky.


----------



## Kayte1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi, Stephanie told me that Beaky has become friends with her one legged magpie called Franklyn. They are inseparable. He feeds Beaky seed. There are two other pigeons but Beaky and Franklyn are best mates lol :heart_eyes:.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad to hear Beaky has a friend.


----------

